# TESTING THE 24' HAYNIE CAT



## "RACEFISH" (Nov 9, 2009)

UNFREEKIN BELIEVABLE. THATS THE BEST WAY TO DESCRIBE IT, AND I AM A BIG PROVE IT TO ME GUY! THIS SUNDAY IN THE 18 MPH WIND I RODE ON MRS BONNIES 24' CAT WITH IN LESS THAN DESIREABLE CONDITIONS AND WAS NOT SURE WHAT TO EXPECT. I HAD DONE MY HOMEWORK AND INVESTIGATED EVERY PRO AND CON ON CAT BOATS FOR THE LAST TWO MONTHS AND CAME TO BELIEVE THAT ALL THESE CAT OWNERS AND CAT DEALERS WERE ALL FULL OF ****. I PERSONALLY DIDNT BELIEVE THAT ONE BOAT COULD DO ALL THE THINGS THAT THESE GUYS AND GALS SAID IT COULD. AS HARD AS IT IS TO SAY IT, I WAS WRONG , IT WAS THE SMOOTHEST RIDE , THE DRIEST RIDE , EXTREEMLY FAST FOR ITS SIZE AND H.P. AND IT COULD TURN ON A DIME WITHOUT BLOWING OUT. WE WENT IN THE SKINNIEST WATER I HAD EVER BEEN IN APROX 5/6 INCHES WITH THE J/PLATE AT 4.5 AND IT DIDNT EVEN TURN UP ANY MUD. AND THIS WASNT FOR A FEW FEET IT WAS ALL THE WAY ACROSS A FLAT AND HAD 10/12 LBS OF WATER PRESSURE. I HONESTLY THOUGHT WE ARE GONNA BE STUCK ANY MINUTE. ONCE AGAIN I WAS WRONG. I WAS SOLD , WENT AND PUT MY DEPOSIT DOWN SOON AS WE GOT BACK. ANYONE THAT HAS A DOUBT LOOK ME UP IN 6/8 WEEKS FOR YOUR OWN TEST RIDE.LOL P.S THANKS MIKE:fish:


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I never rode in one but til I do I'd have to call HS on the 5 or 6 inch water ride.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought the props alone were 12 to 14 inches across?


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

jdot7749 said:


> I never rode in one but til I do I'd have to call HS on the 5 or 6 inch water ride.


I can believe 5/6 inches, but not turning any mud while doing it? I'll call HS as well...


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

paymerick said:


> I can believe 5/6 inches, but not turning any mud while doing it? I'll call HS as well...


My exact thought. You can go in 5-6 inches, okay so can I and many other boats, but you were not stirring anything up???? Uh, ok.?.?.? I'd like to see that. This being their 2nd post has got me wondering.


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

paymerick said:


> I can believe 5/6 inches, but not turning any mud while doing it? I'll call HS as well...


My thought also. My uncle has a Haynie 21' Cat and I been in 8/9 inches and it still turns up some mud.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Yacht-O-Vee-Sea said:


> My thought also. My uncle has a Haynie 21' Cat and I been in 8/9 inches and it still turns up some mud.


I would have to say that none of the texas flats boats designed for shallow water performance would muddy the propwash in 8-9" if it is propped correctly and being operated properly. I don't know about 5-6" not turning mud but i would say i do believe the 24 haynie could easily cross a flat that deep without any effort at all and doing so without uprooting the grass.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jdot7749 said:


> I never rode in one but til I do I'd have to call HS on the 5 or 6 inch water ride.





FireEater said:


> I thought the props alone were 12 to 14 inches across?


it's called a tunnel and water being forced above sea level for the prop to run in.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

He sounded like a haynie salesemen for sure. I have to admit though if it handles chop like my bay boat and can go in 5 to 6 inches of water then I want one. I am going to test drive one soon. I have serious doubts about how it handles rough water but the only way to know is to go test drive one myself. It sure would be tough going from the L & B to a haynie I have to admit but after hanging out with Texxan1 and sholmire I sure would like to hit some of that skinny water all the time like they do


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

railbird said:


> I would have to say that none of the texas flats boats designed for shallow water performance would muddy the propwash in 8-9" if it is propped correctly and being operated properly. I don't know about 5-6" not turning mud but i would say i do believe the 24 haynie could easily cross a flat that deep without any effort at all and doing so without uprooting the grass.


I didnt say anthing about uprooting grass or just throwing mud. I said that it turned up some mud going through a flat. He was running the jackplate about 4.5 while running across the flat. Whether or not it's propped correctly . I dont know. The boat was rigged directly from Chris's so it should be.


----------



## "RACEFISH" (Nov 9, 2009)

*EASY FELLOWS*

THIS WAS JUST MY OPINION ON THE CAT RIDE. I DID EVERY THING I SAID , I AM NOT A SALESMAN , BOATS ANYWAY, YES IT DID GO THROUGH THE SKINNY LIKE I SAID AND NOT TURN UP THE MUD , MATTER OF FACT THATS WHAT GOT MY ATTN. I JUST CAME OUT OF A 25' MAJEK REDFISH AND IT WAS A GREAT BOAT AS WELL. OK MAYBE IT WAS 5.5/6.5 INCHES OF WATER , YALL FEEL BETTER NOW? I HAVE HAD VEE BOATS , FLAT BOTTOMS , BIG CATS , AND CABIN CRUISERS ALL HAVE DONE WELL BUT THIS BOAT IS SOMETHING DIFFERENT. THATS ALL I WAS SAYING, IN 6/8 WEEKS ILL LET YOU KNOW SKINNY IT WILL REALLY GO. I WONT EVEN SAY WHAT THE GUIDES USING THEM HAVE TOLD ME IF 5/6 IS HS.LOL LIKE I SAID I AM A PROVE IT TO ME PERSON ALSO , IT PROVED ITSELF , I BOUGHT ONE AND AM EXCITED TO GET GOING . HAVE A NICE DAY AND RIDE ON ONE IF YOU CAN , IT JUST MIGHT SUPRISE YOU TO. THNX:cheers::goldfish:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i love CAPSLOCK! Can ya quit yelling?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I know the Desperado can do it (run in 5-6 inch) and not chew up the bottom... I am sure the Haynie can too. 

If the cat tunnel is designed right the prop isn't even close to the bottom...it's more like a jet boat with infinite water flow.


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

Lots of boats out on the water and a lot to choose from just one thing how do use measure the water going fast enough to be on plane lol all i can say is a lot of them on the water and if it does what you want great but i got to stay with my 21' RFL Majek it does what i want when i want good luck with your new Hayine:brew2:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

bobbyoshay said:


> i love CAPSLOCK! Can ya quit yelling?


OOOWWW my ears!!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I need a Haynie


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

"RACEFISH" said:


> THIS WAS JUST MY OPINION ON THE CAT RIDE. I DID EVERY THING I SAID , I AM NOT A SALESMAN , BOATS ANYWAY, YES IT DID GO THROUGH THE SKINNY LIKE I SAID AND NOT TURN UP THE MUD , MATTER OF FACT THATS WHAT GOT MY ATTN. I JUST CAME OUT OF A 25' MAJEK REDFISH AND IT WAS A GREAT BOAT AS WELL. OK MAYBE IT WAS 5.5/6.5 INCHES OF WATER , YALL FEEL BETTER NOW? I HAVE HAD VEE BOATS , FLAT BOTTOMS , BIG CATS , AND CABIN CRUISERS ALL HAVE DONE WELL BUT THIS BOAT IS SOMETHING DIFFERENT. THATS ALL I WAS SAYING, IN 6/8 WEEKS ILL LET YOU KNOW SKINNY IT WILL REALLY GO. I WONT EVEN SAY WHAT THE GUIDES USING THEM HAVE TOLD ME IF 5/6 IS HS.LOL LIKE I SAID I AM A PROVE IT TO ME PERSON ALSO , IT PROVED ITSELF , I BOUGHT ONE AND AM EXCITED TO GET GOING . HAVE A NICE DAY AND RIDE ON ONE IF YOU CAN , IT JUST MIGHT SUPRISE YOU TO. THNX:cheers::goldfish:


I am going to go ride in one soon also. Just curious to see how it handles rough water. I am sure it can float in 5-8 inches of water. I sure would be interested in what it takes to get on plane.

Dont take anything anybody said personally. Everybody loves picking on guys like Im Headed south who jumped on the haynie bandwagon!!! LOL Heck my good buddy Capt Robert Liebert has one and I beat on him everyday about his. It is made with cheaper components but I paid $58K and he paid $38K so he is $20K richer than me so maybe I am the dumb one. Who cares though as long as it gets you where you want to go and you are happy with it is all that matters. His 24 HO handles chop very well. We run trips together all the time and we have also fished 3 footers in Trinity with 20 knot winds blowing and he can do everything mine does in that chop. The only difference is mine is a little smoother because it is thicker and heavier. Sounds like a nice boat and I am little jealous. So good luck !


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Who cares what others think, that is a great boat. Post pics when you get her.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Bigdsduty said:


> My exact thought. You can go in 5-6 inches, okay so can I and many other boats, but you were not stirring anything up???? Uh, ok.?.?.? I'd like to see that. This being their 2nd post has got me wondering.


Sorry if I seemed skeptical, but it just came across to me as a sales pitch.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I have fished lots of types of boats myself, and if I had money for my own, I would buy a Haynie. Partly because of how impressed I have been with their boats everytime I have been in one, and partly because of how super impressed I am with Chris' marine. That's a winning combination.


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

I think that when you buy a hanie, you sign a piece of paper saying you will get on 2cool and exagerate them. Everytime someone gets one, they get on here and say "they are the fastest" "they run the skinniest at 4.5 inches" "fastest shallow running boat" "they are the smoothest" and in most cases, they are not any of these. THey are very nice boats so I dont see why the need to make up stuff. Just say what they are and people will believe you. I guess people believe what others tell them, I dont know. Welcome to the Hanie Cult.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

JeremyAlex said:


> I think that when you buy a hanie, you sign a piece of paper saying you will get on 2cool and exagerate them. Everytime someone gets one, they get on here and say "they are the fastest" "they run the skinniest at 4.5 inches" "fastest shallow running boat" "they are the smoothest" and in most cases, they are not any of these. THey are very nice boats so I dont see why the need to make up stuff. Just say what they are and people will believe you. I guess people believe what others tell them, I dont know. Welcome to the Hanie Cult.


I don't believe your really "JeremyAlex"....:slimer:


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

*OHH YES IT WILL!!*

Untill you have been behind the wheel of one of these boats you probably wont believe what they are capable of. This boat out performed my expectations and is still impressing me with what she'll do.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok what about drifting tho? How many inches can u drift while not on plain? And how many inches so u need to get up on plain? I know the Majek RFL is this skinniest I've ever seen but does not handle chop well at all. It's hard to have the best of both worlds but this boat sounds pretty darn close


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

4 year old thread skip


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Their awesome, I met some guys while I was in my yak wading, we weren't catching and got to visiting and they offered to go get some shrimp and croaker and invited me with them! It was a 24', my Trident Prowler is 16' with the rudder.....we loaded it up and it fit beside the console with room to spare all around, that thing went everywhere I would have went and more! Fished a few hours and they ran me all the way to bank where my truck was. Super cool guys to fish with and if I could pick one boat to have it would be that one! It was a monster craft yet nimble, fast, roomy and smooth, had a nice bimi top also!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

:headknock


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a bottle of Champagne!


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

What alot of people dont understand about tunnel hull boats is this:
The tunnel creates lift on the hull and gives you more ground clearance in the water. The faster your going, the more water pressure you create in that tunnel and you get better lift. The hull never touches the bottom, and the prop is getting fed plenty of water. Trim it right and set you jp right and you can run very shallow. 

I run a 16' tunnel flat bottom scooter with a 90yammie on it, and we can run ankle deep without touching or mudding. The prop is usually 1/3 out of the water.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

flounder daddy said:


> Wh
> 
> I run a 16' tunnel flat bottom scooter with a 90yammie on it, and we can run ankle deep without touching or mudding. The prop is usually 1/3 out of the water.


I can personally attest to what it takes to get your boat stuck :cheers:


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Ive come close, but always been able to drift out of the situation. (knock on wood)


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*This*



Kyle 1974 said:


> I can personally attest to what it takes to get your boat stuck :cheers:


When I get stuck I need an airboat because I'm so far in..


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

waterwolf said:


> When I get stuck I need an airboat because I'm so far in..


I know I'm in trouble when my 16 year old son leans over and yells "If you get stuck again I'm not going to jump in that mud and push you out"

And I'm sure one day I'll be at the north end of Lake Austin twiddling my thumbs waiting on a helicopter evac. You better keep up with wind shifts and the tide chart up there.

Merry Christmas. I'm about to hit the Bourbon Zone.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> I know I'm in trouble when my 16 year old son leans over and yells "If you get stuck again I'm not going to jump in that mud and push you out"
> 
> And I'm sure one day I'll be at the north end of Lake Austin twiddling my thumbs waiting on a helicopter evac. You better keep up with wind shifts and the tide chart up there.
> 
> Merry Christmas. I'm about to hit the Bourbon Zone.


Im guessing that you should call someone with a Haynie Cat to get you out:headknock
Merry Christmas to you and Yours Bobby!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

SeaY'all said:


> Im guessing that you should call someone with a Haynie Cat to get you out:headknock
> Merry Christmas to you and Yours Bobby!


Haynie Cat. If they really knew how much boat they would get in a Shallow Sport the build wait would be 2 years. Today would have been a day of days down there. South wind. Warming trend. I've seen pods of 50+ Reds at the north end on days like this.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Helluva necrobump.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

*Testing the 24' haynie cat*



SeaY'all said:


> Im guessing that you should call someone with a Haynie Cat to get you out:headknock
> Merry Christmas to you and Yours Bobby!


I'd go get him, just because he's a good guy.

Thank goodness all the SS folks think they have a Cadillac...otherwise, those of us who know better would never be able to get a Haynie.

-

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> I am going to go ride in one soon also. Just curious to see how it handles rough water. I am sure it can float in 5-8 inches of water. I sure would be interested in what it takes to get on plane.
> 
> Dont take anything anybody said personally. Everybody loves picking on guys like Im Headed south who jumped on the haynie bandwagon!!! LOL Heck my good buddy Capt Robert Liebert has one and I beat on him everyday about his. It is made with cheaper components but I paid $58K and he paid $38K !


Can a Haynie still be had for $38K


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

That's what happens when you get your research from the internet. People lie or exaggerate. Just take a ride and see for yourself. I borrowed a guides Haynie Cat the last few weeks and all I can say is its one awesome ride. You have to understand how cats work to understand how they can run so shallow. Just think you could have saved 2 months of research just by getting in the boat. Its all about the boat, motor and prop combination.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

my boat runs like 10 MPH faster online.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> I'd go get him, just because he's a good guy.
> 
> Thank goodness all the SS folks think they have a Cadillac...otherwise, those of us who know better would never be able to get a Haynie.
> 
> ...


Thats Funny Stuff right there Spots. I would go get Gman if he needed the help. We both have the cadillacs. Just trying to keep the Haynie build line a lil shorter for you.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> Can a Haynie still be had for $38K


X2!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

jmack said:


> X2!!


Somebody had to dig up this thread again LOL. It lives. If you talking about a 23' Cat or the 24' I'm going to say no to the 38K question, you might get close to that with no GPS, Power-Pole, Trolling Motor, Plastic Hatch Lids, Plastic Cleats, No Custom Aluminum Work, Smallest HP motor you could put on it, and a bone stock trailer without Mag rims. It's not the boat and trailer that cost, it's the motor but mainly it's all the options you put on it.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> He sounded like a haynie salesemen for sure. I have to admit though if it handles chop like my bay boat and can go in 5 to 6 inches of water then I want one. I am going to test drive one soon. I have serious doubts about how it handles rough water but the only way to know is to go test drive one myself. It sure would be tough going from the L & B to a haynie I have to admit but after hanging out with Texxan1 and sholmire I sure would like to hit some of that skinny water all the time like they do


For a professional opinion, why don't you contact Capt. Sally Moffit Black. She is running a Haynie Cat down in Baffin and it gets rough as hell. She will tell you straight up how the boat performs.


----------

